
Lessons Skateboarding Taught Me About Business OR "Scared sh**less? Go for it" - MrDunham
http://www.danmartell.com/what-skateboarding-taught-me-about-business/
======
paolomaffei
Spammy title (5 things...), dubious content, 5 points in a short time without
comments: smells like cheating?

~~~
MrDunham
I apologize. Fairly new to posting on YC... I saw this and found it
interesting, so I thought I'd share.

Not cheating - but I'll look for better content next time.

